# Certificate of Good Conduct



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi

I have been trying to find out how to pay for a Certificate of Good Conduct from England. I have looked on the Secretaria de Justicia website, but could not find details of the price and exactly how to send it from England. Can anyone help? I have been trying the embassy but it is constantly engaged.

Thanks!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try Home

or [email protected]

Tel numbers +44 1962 871111. Costs ten pounds


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply. Sorry I should have written that I want a certificate of good conduct from Spain when I lived there years ago. I have been living in England.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cottage100 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. Sorry I should have written that I want a certificate of good conduct from Spain when I lived there years ago. I have been living in England.


you need a* Certificado de Antecedentes Penales*

I'm pretty sure that you can download the form from here & do it by post

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thank you*



xabiachica said:


> you need a* Certificado de Antecedentes Penales*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you can download the form from here & do it by post
> 
> Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


Many thanks for your kind help.


----------

